# Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2012)

*Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2012)

*Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

75€... das ist ein stolzer Preis - andere Menschen kaufen eine Grafikkarte für das Geld 

Da muss das Ding aber schon ne verdammt gute Leistung zeigen dass sich das Geld lohnt finde ich.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 75€... das ist ein stolzer Preis - andere Menschen kaufen eine Grafikkarte für das Geld
> 
> Da muss das Ding aber schon ne verdammt gute Leistung zeigen dass sich das Geld lohnt finde ich.


 
Also ich habe den accelero xtreme plus 2 für knapp 55€ und der lohnt sich derbe!


----------



## L-man (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

da das Teil wohl nahezu Baugleich ist mit dem den ich auf meiner GTX 260 hatte kann ich dazu sagen das die Lautstärkeangabe ein guter Witz ist. Klar ist der Brocken viel Leiser als die Standard Lösung aber nicht unhörbar. Die Leistung ist allerdings brachial wobei ich zweifeln muss ob die Karte das nötig hat ich denke das die 7970 die Abwärme besser im Griff hat wie die Karten damals. Hoffentlich sind die Spawas ausreichend dimensioniert. Dabei versagt der Kühler gnadenlos.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



L-man schrieb:


> da das Teil wohl nahezu Baugleich ist mit dem den ich auf meiner GTX 260 hatte kann ich dazu sagen das die Lautstärkeangabe ein guter Witz ist. Klar ist der Brocken viel Leiser als die Standard Lösung aber nicht unhörbar. Die Leistung ist allerdings brachial wobei ich zweifeln muss ob die Karte das nötig hat ich denke das die 7970 die Abwärme besser im Griff hat wie die Karten damals. Hoffentlich sind die Spawas ausreichend dimensioniert. Dabei versagt der Kühler gnadenlos.


 
Du scheinst ein stark empfindliches Lautstärkeempfinden zu haben. Selbst auf 100% ist der Lüfter nahezu unhörbar. Wie gesagt, ich hab den xtreme plus 2, vielleicht haben sie da was anders/besser gemacht...


----------



## L-man (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Adam West schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein stark empfindliches Lautstärkeempfinden zu haben. Selbst auf 100% ist der Lüfter nahezu unhörbar. Wie gesagt, ich hab den xtreme plus 2, vielleicht haben sie da was anders/besser gemacht...


 
hmm ich habe diverse Tests gelesen von einigen Derivaten mit den 3 Lüftern und die waren alle so um die 2 Sone bei 100% und das halte ich für Plausibel. Es ist immer noch leise aber von den Proklamierten 0,5 Sone die auch damals schon angegeben waren um den Faktor 4 entfernt.


----------



## mempi (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Ein Traum - damals werkelte auf meiner ATI HD2900 Pro auch ein Accelero Xtreme - was ich da rausholen konnte war schon krass - und dazu so leise  Aber war ja auch echt für die Abwärme bekannt die Karte  Mal schauen, vielleicht greife ich mal wieder zu.


----------



## Mr. Mo (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Lecker, ein Acerola-Kühler.

Oh, verlesen ..


----------



## 4clocker (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Und was ist an dem anders als bei dem hier
Arctic Accelero extreme Plus II retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
oder dieser
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Arctic Accelero Xtreme 5870 VGA Cooler
Dazu noch das passende Montagekit (wahrscheinlich gehts sogar ohne) und man hat den selben Kühler für ~ 35€


----------



## Sixxer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Sieht einfach nur billig aus mit dem plapprigen Plaste.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Sieht einfach nur billig aus mit dem plapprigen Plaste.


 
Mag so aussehen, Verarbeitung, Leistung und Qualität ist aber sehr gut!


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Sieht einfach nur billig aus mit dem plapprigen Plaste.


 
Das Zeug ist nicht labbrig sondern "flexibel" - das dämpft Vibrationen und ist damit durchaus sinnvoll 

@PCGH: könntet ihr mal einen Vergleich der Lochabstände und Maße der AC-Xtreme-Modelle Xtreme 5870, Xtreme I, Xtreme II und Xtreme 7970 anstellen? Der Kühlkörper ist ja glaub ich mal wieder ziemlich identisch und damit die Investition von 75€ in den neuen Kühler völlig überflüssig...

Nachtrag: AC gibt Kompatibilität zu folgenden Karten an:

Series	Chip
6000	6970,  6950,  6870,  6850,  6790 
5000	5870,  5850,  5830 
7000	7970,  7950,  7870,  7850

Die Frage ist dann nur, ob zb mein Xtreme 5870 umgekehrt zur 7970 kompatibel wäre (ich vermute es stark, er sitzt ja eh schon auf einer 6970 ^^)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Die Lochabstände bei der HD 7970 und HD 5870 sind identisch, ob aber der Chip jeweils genauso weit von der I/O-Blende entfernt ist, hab ich nicht Kopf. Sollte aber iirc (!) nahezu gleich sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Lochabstände bei der HD 7970 und HD 5870 sind identisch, ob aber der Chip jeweils genauso weit von der I/O-Blende entfernt ist, hab ich nicht Kopf. Sollte aber iirc (!) nahezu gleich sein.


 
Dann wäre halt der AC Xtreme 5870 mit nichtmal 30€ Kosten eine wirklich geniale Kühlmöglichkeit für die HD7970... überprüft ihr das noch?


----------



## BlueLaser (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

viel zu teuer!
aber Arctic hat eh immer gesalzene Preise


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> viel zu teuer!
> aber Arctic hat eh immer gesalzene Preise


 
Nicht wirklich, man muss auch die Konkurrenz dazu vergleichen, ein Alpenföhn Peter kostet mit guten Lüftern auch leicht so viel. Wie gesagt, mein AC Xtreme 5870 hat samt VR-Kit grad mal knapp 30€ gekostet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Ich habe keinen Xtreme HD 5870, müsste ich wenn anfragen.


----------



## Jurado18 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Wäre aber durchaus interessant 

SpaWa's und sowas werden aber mit dem Klotz nicht gekühlt oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Nur per Airflow, was IMO unzureichend ist - daher verkauft Arctic ja auch die passenden SpaWa-Kühlerchen.


----------



## Fatalii (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Wenn du/ihr das machen würde(s)t, dann wären sicherlich einige Leute sehr dankbar.
Außerdem könnte man so feststellen, ob Arctic da evtl. etwas über die Strenge schlägt.
Mal ehrlich, der Kühler für 5870 passt ohne Probleme auf die HD6970/6950, den Kühler der Spannungswandler
muss man etwas anpassen oder man verwendet ein spezielles Montagekit(Vr001 glaube ich). 
Eine Alternative stellt auch der Kühler von Zalman dar.
Da AMD bei dem Referenzdesign der 7970 auf den oberen DVI-Anschluiss verzichtet denke ich nicht, 
dass es da zu Platzprobleme kommen wird. Mal abgesehen von den Speicherchips und den Spannungswandlern
gleichen sich die PCBs der Karten doch schon sehr.
Also ich denke, dass der 5870 Kühler passt und zusätzlich ein paar Spannungswandlerkühler nötig sind,
da sich die beiden Karten dabei doch sehr unterscheiden.

Zu dem Kühler an sich, sowohl der Xtreme I, als auch der II sind ohne Last beinahe unhörbar.
Unter Last ohne OC vernimmt man ein ganz leichtes Rauschen und mit OC wird das Rauschen etwas deutlicher.
Aber alles andere als laut oder unangenehm. Ich hatte beide Kühler schon hier und in Verwendung.

MfG


----------



## -NTB- (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Wehm der zu teuer ist, der braucht sich ja keinen zu kaufen.....immer dieses stupiede gemecker.....

beim release der hd 5870 wurde genau deswegen gemotzt, weil es zu dem ralease-zeitpunkt nur die nervigen stock-kühler gab....

ich finds klasse, hoffen wir mal das ac nicht der einzige bleibt


----------



## Fatalii (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



-NTB- schrieb:


> Wehm der zu teuer ist, der braucht sich ja keinen zu kaufen.....immer dieses stupiede gemecker.....
> 
> beim release der hd 5870 wurde genau deswegen gemotzt, weil es zu dem ralease-zeitpunkt nur die nervigen stock-kühler gab....
> 
> ich finds klasse, hoffen wir mal das ac nicht der einzige bleibt



Ich denke, dass der Alpenföhn Peter bereits jetzt schon ohne Weiteres passt. Zumal die Auswahl an passiv Kühlerchen sehr groß ist.

MfG


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Monster?  Naja. Normal für AC, allgemein betrachtet eher durchschnittlich... Der Spitfire - das ist ein Monster.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Ahab schrieb:


> Monster?  Naja. Normal für AC, allgemein betrachtet eher durchschnittlich... Der Spitfire - das ist ein Monster.


 
Du wärst verwundert, wie groß der accelero ist. Und "durchschnittlich" für OC denke ich eher auch nicht. Mit dem accelero kann man mehr als stark übertakten! jedenfalls mehr als mit nem passiven Spitfire


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Ahab schrieb:


> Monster?  Naja. Normal für AC, allgemein betrachtet eher durchschnittlich... Der Spitfire - das ist ein Monster.


 
Hallo? Der AC Xtreme ist ein absoluter Topkühler.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Naja, er hatte ihn eben noch nie^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, er hatte ihn eben noch nie^^


 
Das muss es sein, ich denke wer ihn kauft wird auch nicht enttäuscht (ich bin immer noch begeistert ^^)


----------



## Jurado18 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur per Airflow, was IMO unzureichend ist - daher verkauft Arctic ja auch die passenden SpaWa-Kühlerchen.


Ok danke, und die kleinen Dinger sind dann ausreichend?!


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das muss es sein, ich denke wer ihn kauft wird auch nicht enttäuscht (ich bin immer noch begeistert ^^)


 
jo dito. Also bei ner HD5850 idle hab ich mit dem accelero xtreme plus 2  29° und unter Last kaum 40-42 Grad, selbst bei extrem OC mit Voltage Erhöhung und 950 MHz GPU Takt extrem niedrige Temps. Ich bin sehr begeistert.



Jurado18 schrieb:


> Ok danke, und die kleinen Dinger sind dann ausreichend?!


 
Schwer zu glauben, aber die machen einen gehörigen Unterschied.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Jurado18 schrieb:


> Ok danke, und die kleinen Dinger sind dann ausreichend?!


Sollte man hoffen  

Wir haben einige Karten mit AC Xtremes dauerhaft am laufen und die leben alle (noch).


----------



## L-man (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sollte man hoffen
> 
> Wir haben einige Karten mit AC Xtremes dauerhaft am laufen und die leben alle (noch).


 
also bei meiner GTX 260 musste der AC Lüfter in Spielen mindestens auf 80% laufen damit die Spawas nicht auf über 120°C gingen und das mit den passenden Kühlern auf den Spawas. Dabei hatte der Chip an sich nur etwa 45°C aber gingen die Spawas höher stürzte die Karte ab. Daher schrieb ich am Anfang schon das der Kühler bei den Spawas sehr schwach ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Sicher? Ich hab auch einen auf meiner 260 (30% OC) und da muss er nur in BF3 aufdrehen, und das noch nie über 60% 

Wobei ich auch noch an der Rückseite der Karte an die Speicher noch Kühlerchen geklebt hab, vorsichtshalber 
Außerdem wurde der Kühler ein wenig verändert seit dem GTX pro.


----------



## Westcoast (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

ich hoffe es kommt ein guter luftkühler von artic für die amd 7990, bin am überlegen new zealand zu kaufen. 
natürlich erst nach einem test, gebe nicht einfach 850 euro weg. 
einen speziellen kühler für die amd 6990 von artic gibt es ja schon, aber ob dieser auf new zealand passt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



L-man schrieb:


> also bei meiner GTX 260 musste der AC Lüfter in Spielen mindestens auf 80% laufen damit die Spawas nicht auf über 120°C gingen und das mit den passenden Kühlern auf den Spawas. Dabei hatte der Chip an sich nur etwa 45°C aber gingen die Spawas höher stürzte die Karte ab. Daher schrieb ich am Anfang schon das der Kühler bei den Spawas sehr schwach ist.


 
Also das spricht dann dafür, dass entweder nicht alle relevanten Bauteile mit Kühlkörpern versehen waren, oder dass die nicht richtig saßen. Wobei die GTX200er alle üble Abwärme an den Spannungswandlern hatten.



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich hoffe es kommt ein guter luftkühler von artic für die amd 7990, bin am überlegen new zealand zu kaufen.
> natürlich erst nach einem test, gebe nicht einfach 850 euro weg.
> einen speziellen kühler für die amd 6990 von artic gibt es ja schon, aber ob dieser auf new zealand passt?


 
Wohl kaum, die Boards von den Dual-GPU-Karten unterscheiden sich immer deutlich stärker als bei den Single-GPUs.


----------



## BlueLaser (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

man muss die Spawa Kühler extra kaufen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



BlueLaser schrieb:


> man muss die Spawa Kühler extra kaufen?


 
Nicht unbedingt, die Kits sind eher dazu da, nachträglich für Kompatibilität mit neuen Karten zu sorgen. Der AC Xtreme 7970 wird von Haus aus dann die Kühler für diverse HD7000/6000/5000-Karten dabei haben.


----------



## Westcoast (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

die amd 6990 ist doch auch eine dualgpukarte, wie kommst du auf single?

ich meine diesen kühler: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo 6990 VGA Cooler


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



> man muss die Spawa Kühler extra kaufen?



Bei sets für eine bestimmte Grafikkarte denk ich nicht, aber bei Universalvarianten wie dem Accelero Xtreme Plus gibts für ziemlich jede aktuelle Karte ein Kühlkörperset für 5-10 euro.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Westcoast schrieb:


> die amd 6990 ist doch auch eine dualgpukarte, wie kommst du auf single?


 
Er meinte, dass sich in der Vergangenheit die PCBs von Dual-GPU-Karten wesentlich stärker unterschieden haben (4870 X2 auf 5970 auf 6990 z.B.), als es bei den Single GPU Karten der Fall ist (HD5870 auf 6970 auf 7970, sehen doch alle recht ähnlich aus auf den ersten Blick), was darauf schlussfolgern lässt, dass sich Kühler für Dual-GPU-Karten mit wesentlich geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit für die nächste Generation wieder verwenden lassen, weswegen der Arctic für die HD6990 wahrscheinlich nicht auf die HD7990 passt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Er meinte, dass sich in der Vergangenheit die PCBs von Dual-GPU-Karten wesentlich stärker unterschieden haben (4870 X2 auf 5970 auf 6990 z.B.), als es bei den Single GPU Karten der Fall ist (HD5870 auf 6970 auf 7970, sehen doch alle recht ähnlich aus auf den ersten Blick), was darauf schlussfolgern lässt, dass sich Kühler für Dual-GPU-Karten mit wesentlich geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit für die nächste Generation wieder verwenden lassen, weswegen der Arctic für die HD6990 wahrscheinlich nicht auf die HD7990 passt.


 
Besser hätte ich es nicht ausführen können


----------



## saarlandurpils (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Keine Ahnung was sie da zur Extreme II geändert haben sollen, jedoch soll sie gegenüber dem Vorgänger die abführbare TDP von 250 auf 300Watt gesteigert haben, das macht dann wohl (und der Status neu für die aktuell schnellste Single GPU) den doch ordentlichen Preisunterschied aus...
Die Kühlerchen für die Spannungswandler fand ich aber schon immer viel zu klein... Da sollten sie endlich mal was dran machen. Bei meiner 5850 hab ich deshlab die Grundplatte draufgelassen und darauf noch die Kühlerchen geklebt, aber voll zufrieden mit den Spatemps bin ich immer noch nicht..


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Mmm, 900upm als Minimalgrenze?! Nicht so toll.


----------



## 4clocker (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Fals der Accelero von der HD5870 auf die HD7970 passen sollte gibt es bei Caseking auch verschiedene Sets von Spawa und Ram Kühlern für wenig Geld. Da ist auch bestimmt was für die HD7970 dabei
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » Arctic VR Heatsink 1 für AMD 6000 / 5000 / 4000 Serie


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



ile schrieb:


> Mmm, 900upm als Minimalgrenze?! Nicht so toll.


 
Das ist doch völlig unerheblich wenn die Lüfter bei der Geschwindigkeit still sind.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch völlig unerheblich wenn die Lüfter bei der Geschwindigkeit still sind.



Genau das bezweifel ich aber. Bei 600 upm sind sie auf jeden Fall still. Da ich aber weiß, dass sie mir bei 1000 upm definitiv zu laut sind, halte ich 900 immer noch für too much. Ich weiß, dass ich da extrem bin, aber wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben soll, dann erwarte ich Perfektion!


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



ile schrieb:


> Genau das bezweifel ich aber. Bei 600 upm sind sie auf jeden Fall still. Da ich aber weiß, dass sie mir bei 1000 upm definitiv zu laut sind, halte ich 900 immer noch für too much. Ich weiß, dass ich da extrem bin, aber wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben soll, dann erwarte ich Perfektion!


 
Hast du einen AC Xtreme vor Ort, oder woran machst du fest, dass 1000 rpm zu laut sind?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Das ist ja mal ein riesiger Brocken von einem Kühler 
Da lobe ich mir doch die WaKü's


----------



## Torsley (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

man im verhältniss zu meinem mk13 ist das ding ja niedlich klein.  hoffe das schnell leise custom design 7970 rauskommen. denke dann werde ich auch zuschlagen. gerade in bf3 wird es sicher derbe meine fps hochheben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Aber das Teil kühlt besser als der MK 13


----------



## Torsley (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

kann ich nicht beurteilen wäre mir auch egal. ^^ idle unhörbarkeit ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Adam West (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



ile schrieb:


> Genau das bezweifel ich aber. Bei 600 upm sind sie auf jeden Fall still. Da ich aber weiß, dass sie mir bei 1000 upm definitiv zu laut sind, halte ich 900 immer noch für too much. Ich weiß, dass ich da extrem bin, aber wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben soll, dann erwarte ich Perfektion!


 
Bei 900rpm ist er unhörbar, zumindest ganz subjektiv für meine Ohren, ich teste es grade direkt während ich schreibe 



Torsley schrieb:


> man im verhältniss zu meinem mk13 ist das ding ja  niedlich klein.  hoffe das schnell leise custom design 7970  rauskommen. denke dann werde ich auch zuschlagen. gerade in bf3 wird es  sicher derbe meine fps hochheben.


 
Ich hab ne hd 5850 und der Kühler ist ca. 5 cm länger als die Karte. Bin etwa bei 28 cm Gesamtlänge glaub ich. Btw. der MK 13 ist nur 20 cm lang. 

Der MK13 ist 205 x 43,5 x 99,87 mm und der Arctic ist  288 x 54 x 104 mm also ist der Arctic in jeder Hinsicht größer (wenn du schon so argumentierst)

Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich wie hier manche ihre Vergleiche aufstellen und btw. kühlt der accelero auch noch besser.

MfG


----------



## mannefix (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

0,5 ist hörbar


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Ganz schöner Hammer-Preis  Aber die Performance ist echt überzeugend, ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Accelero XTREME auf einer 580 und nachdem ich mirs mal vor Ort angesehen hab, war ich von der Laufstille doch recht beeindruckt (nebenbei sind die Temperaturn ja auch nicht zu verachten).


----------



## Rixx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

kann dem Kühler auch nur Top Noten geben. Sehr leise und er kühlt die ganze Platine.


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du einen AC Xtreme vor Ort, oder woran machst du fest, dass 1000 rpm zu laut sind?





			
				Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 900rpm ist er unhörbar, zumindest ganz subjektiv für meine Ohren, ich teste es grade direkt während ich schreibe
> 
> Ich hab ne hd 5850 und der Kühler ist ca. 5 cm länger als die Karte. Bin etwa bei 28 cm Gesamtlänge glaub ich. Btw. der MK 13 ist nur 20 cm lang.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich hab ihn nicht selber, aber PCGH hat ihn mit 1000upm getestet: 0,6 Sone !!!  Selbst die 0,3 Sone meiner Phantom finde ich nen Tick too much, 0,1 Sone müssen es sein!!! Und die erreicht er mit 900 bestimmt nicht, mit 600 schon (den gabs nämlich schon mit 600, daher weiß ich das). Fakt ist: Die Phantom mit 0,3 ist das lauteste in meinem PC, ergo ist dieser Kühler hier ein Fail, den ich mir nicht zulegen werde.


----------



## Westcoast (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

achso danke jetzt ist der groschen gefallen. das wort PCB sagt mir mehr, board hat mich ein bischen verwirrt. wenn artic immer wieder neue kühler entwickeln muss bei dualkarten, 
wird es sicherlich kostenaufwändig für das unternehmen. zuwenige hersteller wagen sich an dualgpukühlösungen, weil der aufwand warscheinlich zu groß ist. 

es kaufen halt nicht soviele leute dualgpus, weil die teuer sind und einige nachteile mit sich bringen. naja die amd 7970 mit referenzkühler ist schon laut.
bei der amd 7990 wird man bestimmt einen hubschrauber im rechner haben. wasserkühlung kommt für mich nicht in frage, da bleiben nicht viele alternativen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Westcoast schrieb:


> achso danke jetzt ist der groschen gefallen. das wort PCB sagt mir mehr, board hat mich ein bischen verwirrt. wenn artic immer wieder neue kühler entwickeln muss bei dualkarten,
> wird es sicherlich kostenaufwändig für das unternehmen. zuwenige hersteller wagen sich an dualgpukühlösungen, weil der aufwand warscheinlich zu groß ist.
> 
> es kaufen halt nicht soviele leute dualgpus, weil die teuer sind und einige nachteile mit sich bringen. naja die amd 7970 mit referenzkühler ist schon laut.
> bei der amd 7990 wird man bestimmt einen hubschrauber im rechner haben. wasserkühlung kommt für mich nicht in frage, da bleiben nicht viele alternativen.


 
Den Rechner im Zimmer nebenan aufstellen und Kabel durch die Wand verlegen?


----------



## Westcoast (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

kann ich den leuten nicht antun, die sich dort aufhalten oder durch gehen. also muss ich wohl ran, weil ich der verursacher bin.


----------



## Jackey555 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



ile schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ihn nicht selber, aber PCGH hat ihn mit 1000upm getestet: 0,6 Sone !!!  Selbst die 0,3 Sone meiner Phantom finde ich nen Tick too much, 0,1 Sone müssen es sein!!! Und die erreicht er mit 900 bestimmt nicht, mit 600 schon (den gabs nämlich schon mit 600, daher weiß ich das). Fakt ist: Die Phantom mit 0,3 ist das lauteste in meinem PC, ergo ist dieser Kühler hier ein Fail, den ich mir nicht zulegen werde.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Mit 900rpm hätte ich auch ein Problem. Ich höre selbst meine NB Multiframe bei 600 rpm. Bei der neuen Grafikkarte wird deshalb wohl nur ein Peter in Frage kommen. DIe Produkte von Arctic sind bis auf diese Problem sehr gut.


----------



## Adam West (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



ile schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ihn nicht selber, aber PCGH hat ihn mit 1000upm getestet: 0,6 Sone !!!  Selbst die 0,3 Sone meiner Phantom finde ich nen Tick too much, 0,1 Sone müssen es sein!!! Und die erreicht er mit 900 bestimmt nicht, mit 600 schon (den gabs nämlich schon mit 600, daher weiß ich das). Fakt ist: Die Phantom mit 0,3 ist das lauteste in meinem PC, ergo ist dieser Kühler hier ein Fail, den ich mir nicht zulegen werde.


 
Also den Test musst du mir mal zeigen. Ich finde nur einen Test für accelero xtreme für die 8800 von NV (Jahr 2008 !!!) und HD 4870 accelero S1 (ebenfalls 2008), beim accelero S1 wurden 0,6 Sone gemessen, dieser Test ist aber in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem accelero xtreme, da er erstens 3 Jahre alt ist und ein völlig veralteter Kühler ist. Wo holst du die Daten/Erfahrungen her? 

Im Netz finde ich Lautstärken für den Phantom von 37 - 43 db was ebenfalls >0,6 Sone entspricht...



mannefix schrieb:


> 0,5 ist hörbar


 
An der Luft vielleicht, wenn man unmittelbar sein Ohr dran hält, 0,5 Sone sind in etwa Atmen und das hörst du aus deinem Gehäuse, durch eine Aluwand? Leg mal jemand ne Kunststoffplatte oder Aluplatte aufs Gesicht (in der Art eines Gehäuses) und sag mir, wieviel des Atems du noch hörst. Irgendwie hab ich hie das Gefühl, das alle plötzlich übersensibel werden, wenns um Kühlertests geht... 

ps: Wäre eh mal was, ein Test zu bekommen für den xtreme, vielleicht von PCGH


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*



Adam West schrieb:


> ps: Wäre eh mal was, ein Test zu bekommen für den xtreme, vielleicht von PCGH


 
Es gab im Heft einen Test vor einigen Monaten 
Da hat er jedenfalls auch sehr gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Adam West (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Shit, ich kaufs mir zu wenig^^ aber danke für die Info  Sicher gibts bessere, aber ich persönlich finde die P/L sehr gut!


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Also den Test musst du mir mal zeigen. Ich finde nur einen Test für accelero xtreme für die 8800 von NV (Jahr 2008 !!!) und HD 4870 accelero S1 (ebenfalls 2008), beim accelero S1 wurden 0,6 Sone gemessen, dieser Test ist aber in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem accelero xtreme, da er erstens 3 Jahre alt ist und ein völlig veralteter Kühler ist. Wo holst du die Daten/Erfahrungen her?
> 
> Im Netz finde ich Lautstärken für den Phantom von 37 - 43 db was ebenfalls >0,6 Sone entspricht...
> 
> ...



Siehst du nach im Einkaufsführer der aktuellen Ausgabe: Test in 04/2011

Zudem kannst du die Lautstärken nicht einfach mit x-beliebigen anderen Tests im Netz vergleichen, weil die Messmetoden andere sind, Aussagekraft also gleich 0

Und was 0,5 Sone nach PCGH-Teststandard angeht: Wenn ich selbst die 0,3 Sone meiner Phantom noch wahrnehme (und aus 3m Entfernung), dann sagt das doch alles...


----------



## Adam West (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Deswegen sagte ich schon früher, "ganz subjektiv in meinen Ohren". Wenn du 0,3 Sone noch als störend empfindest und das bei 3 m, hast du gute Ohren, X-man!? 

Aber wie gesagt, ist alles relativ und subjektiv!

MfG


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sagte ich schon früher, "ganz subjektiv in meinen Ohren". Wenn du 0,3 Sone noch als störend empfindest und das bei 3 m, hast du gute Ohren, X-man!?
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ist alles relativ und subjektiv!
> 
> MfG



Das stimmt, das ist sehr subjektiv.


----------



## 4clocker (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

900 u/min sind bei Weitem zuviel für ne Karte die im Idle angeblich nix verbrauchen soll


----------



## Delorian (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Hatte den Accellero für die 4870 X2 und wart erstaunt, wie leise der war.!!

also die Accellero sind bislang die Top Luftkühler für Grafikkarten schlechthin.


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2012)

Delorian schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte den Accellero für die 4870 X2 und wart erstaunt, wie leise der war.!!
> 
> also die Accellero sind bislang die Top Luftkühler für Grafikkarten schlechthin.



Der ging früher aber auch standardmäßig auf 600 upm runter, das haben sie dann irgendwann erhöht, warum auch immer...


----------



## Fatalii (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Der Topkühler für Grafikkarten schlechthin ist der Alpenföhn Peter! Es gibt keinen leistungsfähigeren Luftkühler!
Ich habe den Accelero Xtreme in beiden Versionen getestet und auch den Peter. 
Für Anwender die einen Komplettlüftkühler inkl. Lüfter haben wollen, ist der Accelero Xtreme2 ganz klar die bessere
Wahl. Will man Leistung pur und Entscheidungsfreiheit bei den Lüftern haben, dann führt nichts am Peter vorbei.
Bis zu 450Watt Wärmeleistung können abgeführt werden und das heißt was. Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.

MfG


----------



## Delorian (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Ich hab mich mal im Netz umgeschaut !

Der Alpenföhn PETER in der OC 140mm Edition sieht ja auch schon echt stark aus.

Un wo du schon sagts das der 450 Watt abkühlt muss der echt super geil sein.
Wahrscheinlich auch leiser, durch seine 140mm Lüfter.

Was mich nur stutzig macht ist seine enorme grösse.!!

Wahrscheinlich nicht gerade SLI oder Crossfire Kompatible.
Eher Was für einzelkarten-systeme.


Naja acellero ist ja für dual GPU Karten eine Super Wahl mein 4870 X2 Kühler hatte glaube 200 bis 250 Watt Kühlleistung, der Acellero Extreme Plus II hat glaube 300 Watt .Kommt ja auch immer auf die Gehäuselüftung an, wie gut ein GPU Kühler wirkt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Ich find den zu dem Preis prima. 
So kann ich mir einreden dass grundsätzlich Fullcover Wakü zu nehmen garnicht soo viel teurer ist als eine anständige Lukü.


----------



## Delorian (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Das stimmt auch wieder. Naja Natürlich ist ne Professionelle Wasserkühloption immer am besten von der Kühlleistung.
Hab damals 2x 89.99 Euro für Wasserkühlsockel für meine NVIDIA 9600GT´s bezahlt.
Aber bei wasser ist der Umbau immer so beschissen.

Grafikwechsel oder umbau ist da mit wasserablassen und mit geknibbel verbunden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Hm mal schauen nächsten Monat!
Wenn dann wird das mein erster GPU Kühler den ich mir kaufe und da ich ja sowiso kein CF mehr betreibe und die HD 7970 echt laut ist, ist er eine Überlegung Wert


----------



## Delorian (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 : Luftkühler für Radeon HD 7970 und Co*

Grafikkartenmäßig macht Die umrüstung zur wasserkühlung den besten sinn.

will mir vielleich nen wasserkühlsystem nur für Grafik einbauen.

XSPC Ausgleichsbehälterbehälter für dual 5,25" mit 750 L/h Pumpe wäre schon geil, aber man braucht ja dann noch nen Radiator. nen 1080 ber mit 4 mal 140 mm Lüfter wäre geil.

ansonsten hole ich mir vielleicht 2 komplett 5,25" coolant komplettkühlbehälter.
Pro Karte eine einzelne wasserkühlung mit jeweils 540 L/h maximal durchfluss.

Werde abewr noch überlegen.


----------

